# Avido - slang term



## writerPNW

Hi,

I'm looking for a word that means selfish, greedy, a person who eats off another's plate, takes the last piece of bread without asking. I think the slang for this word begins with S. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## femmejolie

Sanguisuga, scroccone
http://www.cucinait.com/cucinait/Images/Home/HM_Ballarini1106.gif


----------



## Husky610

We also say "rabbino" in some parts of Italy, if you are looking for a slang term. Obviously the word has another meaning (rabbi), but it is also widely used in this context, despite the underlying racism. No one really gets offended though.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Husky610 said:


> We also say "rabbino" in some parts of Italy, if you are looking for a slang term. Obviously the word has another meaning (rabbi), but it is also widely used in this context, despite the underlying racism. No one really gets offended though.



I've never heard it honestly and I would strongly suggest NOT to use "rabbino" in that context..


----------



## etymologist

Husky610 said:


> We also say "rabbino" in some parts of Italy, if you are looking for a slang term. Obviously the word has another meaning (rabbi), but it is also widely used in this context, despite the underlying racism. No one really gets offended though.



I would be curious to know where that expression comes from.  Being Jewish and raised in Milano, I never heard anyone use "rabbino" in that sense.  Is this usage specific to a certain region?


----------



## fox71

In Tuscany we say it


----------



## Grtngs

etymologist said:


> I would be curious to know where that expression comes from.  Being Jewish and raised in Milano, I never heard anyone use "rabbino" in that sense.  Is this usage specific to a certain region?



I heard that expression a lot when I was a kid, but not so much now. It's  patently racist, and I too suggest to avoid it.

Ciao
G


----------



## vikgigio

etymologist said:


> I would be curious to know where that expression comes from. Being Jewish and raised in Milano, I never heard anyone use "rabbino" in that sense. Is this usage specific to a certain region?



In Campania ho sentito spesso dire "sei un rabbino" per dire "sei taccagno". Sicuramente deriva dal fatto che gli ebrei vengono spesso visti come degli "inguaribili risparmiatori". Ovviamente anch'io la evito perché la trovo razzista.


----------



## kan3malato

fox71 said:


> In Tuscany we say it


Ciao
Yes, but not in this context though, as far as I know we say it when someone is churlish/tightfisted (tirchio?), but above all when someone well out of(approfittarsi?) somebody else.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Being raised in Milan (not jewish) I heard the expression "rabbino" for "tirchio" a lot... I'm with those who say that it's better not to use it, but I think that it's useful to know it as any other expression.


----------



## arirossa

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Being raised in Milan (not jewish) I heard the expression "rabbino" for "tirchio" a lot... I'm with those who say that it's better not to use it, but I think that it's useful to know it as any other expression.


Exactly the  same, but in Rome.


----------



## Odette

Le parole che iniziano per "s" potrebbero essere:
spilorcio
sparagnino
sordido

Altri sinonimi: pitocco, gretto, taccagno.

Sono pronta ad avere il post cancellato se vado fuori tema, ma a me piace tutto quello che è jewish/hebrew. Credo che l'uso improprio del termine _rabbino_ abbia origine nel medioevo, quando ai cristiani era proibito prestare denaro.


----------



## femmejolie

In Spagna usiamo l'equivalente a giudeo per nominare una persona molto taccagna, non usiamo il termine "rabbino".
Ho anche visto che "giudeo" in italiano ha lo stesso uso, ma penso sia molto più spregiativo.
giudeo


----------



## writerPNW

Thank you very much for all the replies. I asked a friend to sound out the word I'm looking for:
scustama

Does this ring any bells?

Thanks again!


----------



## kdl77

A me viene in mente solo "scostumato", con quel suono, ma non è sinonimo di scroccone, tirchio o avido... Significa maleducato, volgare, e si dice spesso in dialetto (in milanese suona proprio [scustumà]


----------



## Einstein

To kan3malato: approfittarsi = *to take advantage of*

(which does *not *mean *trarre vantaggio da*)


----------



## furs

The fact that in many parts of Italy 'rabbino', or even 'ebreo', is (or was) commonly used to indicate a stingy person has NOTHING to do with racism. Same as 'negro' for a black person. Let's not see racism everywhere -- like our American friends tend to do (which is paranoia if you ask me).


----------



## GavinW

Einstein said:


> To kan3malato: approfittarsi = *to take advantage of*
> 
> (which does *not *mean *trarre vantaggio da*)


 
... and "churlish" does not mean tight-fisted/taccagno etc. The meaning is entirely different. Sorry!


----------



## MünchnerFax

furs said:


> The fact that in many parts of Italy 'rabbino', or even 'ebreo', is (or was) commonly used to indicate a stingy person has NOTHING to do with racism. Same as 'negro' for a black person. Let's not see racism everywhere -- like our American friends tend to do (which is paranoia if you ask me).


 
Strange opinion indeed...  

I also strongly discourage using _rabbino_ or _ebreo_ in this sense. The bad nuance one puts in it when meaning "tight-fisted, greedy" is clear and unequivocable.
(The same with the word _negro. _I actually wonder if I shouldn't put a  beside it...)


----------



## Husky610

I agree with Furs, in this case you see racism only if you wanna see it. 
It's a stereotype, more than a racist term, and it is widely used. Italians are _mafiosi_, Germans are precise and Rabbis are greedy. 

Anyhoo we're clearly OT here, what we do have to say is that _rabbino _is a slang term used (widely or not) to indicate a greedy person. Ethical discussions don't belong here. The decision to use it or not is up to each one of us.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Husky610 said:


> The decision to use it or not is up to each one of us.


 
That's exactly the reason why we have to warn learners these terms may have this kind of nuance - at least for someone (at least for me!). Of course, using slang, coarse, stereotypical or racist words may be allowed, not allowed, desired, regretted - it depends on the context and on how I want to express myself.
Let's say it this way: learners should be aware that *some people* see racism and/or stereotypes in these expressions. Do you like it more now? 
Then, if learners would like to use them, it's up to them.


----------



## Husky610

MünchnerFax said:


> That's exactly the reason why we have to warn learners these terms may have this kind of nuance - at least for someone (at least for me!).
> Let's say it this way: learners should be aware that *some people* see racism and/or stereotypes in these expressions. Do you like it more now?



I don't think you can consider _rabbino _to be a racist term as _negro _(or even worse ones, for what matters). 
Personally I've heard it used in Milan, Rome, Bologna, anywhere, and nobody ever got offended or felt insulted. 
What we have to say here, if we want to be of some value to a foreigner, is not what we personally think but what is the common thought in Italy.  
Will the guy be looked at as a racist if he uses the word _rabbino_? I don't think so. Is there someone who might think it is a racist term? Might be, _but it's not common._


----------



## furs

Let's just say that this is one of those cases where non-native speakers should think twice before using this expression anyway, as whether or not its use could generate a nasty situation depends largely on the context you are using it, and this is one of the most difficult things to evaluate for somebody who does not have native proficiency.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Husky610 said:


> I don't think you can consider _rabbino _to be a racist term as _negro _(or even worse ones, for what matters).
> Personally I've heard it used in Milan, Rome, Bologna, anywhere, and nobody ever got offended or felt insulted.
> What we have to say here, if we want to be of some value to a foreigner, is not what we personally think but what is the common thought in Italy.
> Will the guy be looked at as a racist if he uses the word _rabbino_? I don't think so. Is there someone who might think it is a racist term? Might be, _but it's not common._


 
I know it's widely used. I also hear it sometimes, of course. And I also know that most people in Italy don't feel it as an insult - maybe because most Italian are not jewish. It's that I'm actually not so sure whether a jewish or a rabbi himself is pleased from this habit. I guess not, however, I think we should ask them, as they may be the ones who get offended and, therefore, the only entitled to judge it as a racist label or a stereotype or even something they can get along with.

Anyway, this post will be my last one on the topic, I think I'm repeating my vision on and on, there's no use in it... 



			
				furs said:
			
		

> Let's just say that this is one of those cases where non-native speakers should think twice before using this expression anyway, as whether or not its use could generate a nasty situation depends largely on the context you are using it, and this is one of the most difficult things to evaluate for somebody who does not have native proficiency.


 
È proprio ciò che intendevo dire. Magari posso essermi spiegato bruscamente e senza troppi condizionali, se e ma. Faccio ammenda.


----------



## Husky610

sì, anche io sono d'accordo con furs.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Husky,
I don't agree with you, I think that native speakers also have to suggest if a specific word is considered as vulgar, rude, etc. And, unless you know the people with whom you're talking very well, I wouldn't use the word "rabbino" in italian to mean "greedy" as it can easily be considered rude and racist.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Husky610 said:


> It's a stereotype, more than a racist term, and it is widely used. Italians are _mafiosi_... etc.


Yes, and I'd feel somewhat offended if some, uh, yankee American cow-boy told me this... uh


----------



## kan3malato

Einstein said:


> To kan3malato: approfittarsi = *to take advantage of*
> 
> (which does *not *mean *trarre vantaggio da*)





GavinW said:


> ... and "churlish" does not mean tight-fisted/taccagno etc. The meaning is entirely different. Sorry!



Thanks Guys!! 
As usual when you find a word in the dictionary it never works   at all 
But thank God exists this forum


----------



## furs

Scusa se mi permetto, ma dovresti dire Thank God this forum exists.


----------



## gabrigabri

Hi!

Tirchio, avido, tignoso (tignuso), pezzente, una persona che ha le "braccia/braccine" corte, pidocchioso, tirato.
Alcune non sono slang! 
Per quanto riguarda "rabbino": lo conosco ma non lo uso!


----------



## kan3malato

furs said:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma dovresti dire Thank God this forum exists.



Figurati... lo stavo correggendo infatti, ma sei stato più veloce


----------



## mimitabby

gabrigabri said:


> Hi!
> 
> Tirchio, avido, tignoso (tignuso), pezzente, una persona che ha le "braccia/braccine" corte, pidocchioso, tirato.
> Alcune non sono slang!
> Per quanto riguarda "rabbino": lo conosco ma non lo uso!



Scusate, ma tignoso vuole dire qualcuno che ha le tigne!


----------



## mimitabby

furs said:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma dovresti dire Thank God this forum exists.



No, Kan3malato said "But thank God exists this forum."
To correct him, I would say "But *t*hank God that this forum exists."


----------



## gabrigabri

mimitabby said:


> Scusate, ma tignoso vuole dire qualcuno che ha le tigne!




Anche io pensavo fosse solo così, ma l'ho sentito molto spesso!! E controllonando ho scoperto che "avere la tigna, essere tignoso" significa anche essere avaro! E ci sono anche altri significati!!

http://www.demauroparavia.it/120354
http://www.rivelazioni.com/dizionari/sinonimi/1541.shtml


----------



## mimitabby

wow, Grazie, non lo sapevo!


----------

